# Innova vs. Blue



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Right now Porter is on Blue Buffalo. We found some Innova at Ace Hardware for about $5 more than what we are paying for Blue and are thnking about switching foods. On a Rottweiler forum I was on for awhile they are use to always talk about Innova and Orijen like they were about the same, and if that is the case then I really want to put Porter on it. However im not all that great at really picking which food is best when it comes to brands like this so I would love some help. Should we swap foods or keep him on what he is on now?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Just a warning that Innova and EVO were bought out by Proctor & Gamble (Iams, etc) a few months ago. And a lot of people were worried about it and don't trust the company anymore. But some have said they have no problems.

I like Orijen better than Evo personally. But are you talking about the regular Innova or Innova EVO? I think Blue Buffalo is over priced (around here it is anyways). I think a small 4lb bag is like $20 of the BB Wilderness at my store. Are you looking for grain-free, or does it not matter?

I dogsit a Rottie who does really well on Taste of the Wild.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Ehhh...I don't know how I feel about it now that Proctor & Gamble has it. The only reason I wanted to stich is because I have read where people say it's better than Blue and I want to have Porter on the best food we can get him on our budget. I am talking about just regular Innova. Blue is a bit high priced. The 30 lb bag we get is about $50 if its not on sale.

I think there is some random store close to where I live that sells TOTW...i'll have to look that up. That's another brand I see people talking about as being better than Blue.


----------

